
Nvidia Titan X Pascal Review - fritznelson
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-titan-x-12gb,4700.html
======
tracker1
Impressive, and although I upgraded from a GTX 970oc to a GTX 1080 founders
(stock) when I went from dual 1080p to a single 4k for a bit more room
developing, and something playable... I don't think I could have talked myself
into spending another $400-500 for it.

Definitely looks like playable 4K gaming with decent settings for this card.

